# Bait Smell



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm just getting into fishing for cats and I bought some prepared bait a few weeks ago. After using it, my hands smelled for das and my wife couldn't stand it. I tried washing with soap and water numerous times but the smell wouldn't come off. I figured if there was a good way to quickly get rid of the smell, I would find it here. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

next time just buy some latex gloves like doctors wear problem solved. Try using toothpaste,works for me!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Pine-Sol or Bleach


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

fast orange


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

50/50 bleach and gas. Wash quick so you dont burn your skin...olj


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I always use toothpaste, the grittier the better, use it two times and always takes away at least 95% of the smell. 

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a hint, that prepared bait is not much good for cats...fresh bait is much better, shad gills, liver, worms.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> After using it, my hands smelled for das and my wife couldn't stand it. I tried washing with soap and water numerous times but the smell wouldn't come off.


Try to get the shad stink off your hands. My wife doesn't appreciate the smell either.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

I have to agree with truck, fast orange has always taken care of anything nasty that ends up on my hands after a day/night of fishing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

get some "Grey Poupon" and spread it all over yourself . once you enter the "Cat World" you, your 'old lady, family, and your friends are going to have to get used to smelly things:S . I, myself am always smelly, any different and my circle of friends would become suspicious!


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

> get some "Grey Poupon" and spread it all over yourself . once you enter the "Cat World" you, your 'old lady, family, and your friends are going to have to get used to smelly things.


nice one dink, and at times all too true.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I don't have access to live bait. I can get livers, but that's about it. Do the prepared cut baits work?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

CDL said:


> Thanks for the tips. I don't have access to live bait. I can get livers, but that's about it. Do the prepared cut baits work?


i never have tried "prepared" cut bait so i cant comment on their effectiveness, but channel cats love smelly things so they should do "ok". beleive it or not raw boneless chicken breast meat is awesome for channels, especially if you add garlic powder to it the night before. we experimented with it a couple nights last summer, it outfished fresh cut Shad. we caught 15 fish one night, 3 on shad the rest on chicken breast.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Ditto on Fast Orange or Gojo Orange for the smell. Also use an old toothbrush or similar to get under your nails.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a stainless steel 'bar' that is shaped like soap. Believe it or not removes the smell. Many cooking stores sell them to remove onion smell from hands. I assume that any stainless steel would work though. Don't ask me how or why it works, but it does.
By the way, I do like the fast orange, gasoline and toothpaste idea... maybe you could use the same mixture to remove gingivitis?!


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

loganlure said:


> By the way, I do like the fast orange, gasoline and toothpaste idea... maybe you could use the same mixture to remove gingivitis?!



sounds way too harsh a concoction for me, but I must admit that I love the smell of gasoline though  

and for the stainless steel soap bars, you've got me curious now, anyone know why or how that actually works?


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Still_Waters... said:


> sounds way too harsh a concoction for me, but I must admit that I love the smell of gasoline though
> 
> and for the stainless steel soap bars, you've got me curious now, anyone know why or how that actually works?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel_soap . I guess some bored scientist needs to figure this out.... seems as though no one knows why it works, just that it does.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

I may have to give that a try, thanks for the info.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Still_Waters... said:


> I may have to give that a try, thanks for the info.


before dropping $20 for a bar... try using a stainless steel knife... or something you may have stainless around the house.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure about a knife, I feel uncomfortable running one of my knives across myself over a little stink, but maybe a spoon or something, I'll just have to dig I guess.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Still_Waters... said:


> Not sure about a knife, I feel uncomfortable running one of my knives across myself over a little stink, but maybe a spoon or something, I'll just have to dig I guess.



LOL! That was just an example. MY wedding ring is stainless, so I could even use that in a pinch... I wasn't advocating using a knife.


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

the best thing in this situation would be to grab fresh dog crap and rub it on your wife. im pretty sure she wont complain about the bait smell anymore.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fishwhipped said:


> the best thing in this situation would be to grab fresh dog crap and rub it on your wife. im pretty sure she wont complain about the bait smell anymore.


Yeah but then you will be living out in the dog house, which means you probably wont be getting laid anytime soon either.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

First of all I agree with Jack about using fresh live bait or fresh cut bait for cats. If you don't have "access" to fresh baits perhaps there is nothing where you fish for cats to eat 

I have a feeling that anyone who can't catch bluegill will have a very difficult time catching flathead.

If you happen to use cut shad and want to remove the smell you can simply carry toothpaste. Pick up some of those small plastic lemon or lime juices plastic containers with lemon or lime juice. Tomato juice will also remove smells. Vinegar will remove odors but some people don't like the smell of vinegar.


Last of all:
Many prepared baits are made specifically to smell bad to potential customers.
They are enhanced to retain the smell for long periods. This gives some fisherman the notion that it is somehow more attractive to catfish.

The truth is that catfish do not detect odor from air but instead detect molecules in water through a sense of smell/taste. Channel cats are most attracted to molecules of amino acids found in fish blood. The highest concentration of fish blood is found in live or fresh cut fish 

Flathead cats often rely on vibrations detected through their lateral line to find baitfish. In dark and muddy water they may only briefly see or smell the baits as they come at them with their mouths open ready to flare their gills and inhale them.


----------

